# convertir 12 v a 6 v



## may (Jul 26, 2006)

Tengo una batería que funciona a 12 v  de salida y necesito transformar el voltaje para que me llegue a un fluorescente de 7w que funciona a 6v en una lampara de camping. ¿Si me pudierais ayudar?. Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2006)

Necesitas 6v 1,17A 7W, lo mejor que podes hacer es comprar una batería de 6v o una lámpara de bajo consumo de 12v
La solución ideal, pero cara, sería un regulador PWM al 50% duty cycle.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Un fluorescente no necesita AC? Pregunto.

Entonces un transformador 2:1.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 13, 2006)

Dentro del balasto tiene que haber un oscilador y un transformador elevador de tensión,
Sería cuestion de desarmar el balasto y reemplazar el transformador, pero no llegamos hasta ahí...


----------



## xirtam01 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola a todos... aunq el post ya es re viejo, tengo un problema muy similar y una duda sobre el conversor por PWM.. como por ejemplo:
a que frecuencia tendria q ser el PWM?
a la salida del oscilador, y tel transistor de potencia q uno le ponga por ende, no hay que poner algun tipo de filtro,rectificador o algo?

sepan disculpar si mis preguntas son un poco idiotas... pero nunca me explicaron nada de lo q seria una fuente switching.

Gracias a todos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 12, 2009)

xirtam: ojea este esquematico:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/diseno-fuente-tipo-buck-12v-7-5v-10amper-18225/#post137096

es de 12 a 7.5V pero se puede ajustar facilmente a 6Vcc la salida es hasta 7A


----------



## xirtam01 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hazard... muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## saiwor (Mar 12, 2009)

hola amigos 
Tienes una bateria de 12V quieres bajar a 6V para una lampara cierto....
Puedes Trabajar con un transistor TIP3055, el colector lo conectas a positivo de la bateria, la base lo conectas a dos componenets paralelos:es un diodo zener de 5.9V, otro un condensador ceramico 104; y el diodo y zener lo conectas a negativo.
para regular el voltage puedes poner una resistencia variable de colector a base.
Y tus salidas de 6V seria del transistor TIP3055 el emisor como positivo y el negativo sera el de bateria.
Esto soprtara algo de 10A... jeee ojo ponle un disipador en el transistor.
si eres electronico lo entendiste... si no lo eres no entendiste...


----------



## xirtam01 (Mar 22, 2009)

saiwor.. soy tecnico electronico.. asiq si te lo entendi y muchas gracias por tu aporte, pero tengo una duda.. para que el capacitor ceramico de 100nF? para filtrar q cosa? igual voy a hacer una prueba con 2 7806 en paralelo pero con un disipador medio chico.. asiq mepa q me voy a quedar corto.. y sino algun circuito switching q la etapa de salida sea un mosfet y a una buena frecuencia.. pero como es para un par de handy's tengo miedo de q la frecuencia de la switching me interfiera en la trasmision... por eso primero opte por los 7806..

si alguno tiene algun aporte mas... se agradece


----------



## saiwor (Mar 22, 2009)

hola xirtam01
soy aficionado.... creo que es para establecer mas a la presicion el voltage de salida, cuando quieres trabajar como a los voltios 4.2V, 4.8V, etc. voltages, estaba probando con cacitor 104 que voltage de salida casi no varia, esta en el rango variable de 0.1V.... mientras cuanto lo quites varia entre los 0.4V casi no es estable.... jeeee

saludos!


----------



## xirtam01 (Mar 22, 2009)

en realidad los diodos zenner suelen tener una tolerancia del 1% y las pruebas esas las hiciste con la misma carga conectada? porq si la carga era muy baja y era resistiva, puede hacer q recaliente la resistencia, variando la corriente q tiene q pasar por el zenner y este a su ves estropeandose por un mayor requerimiento de corriente por parte de la carga...

Saludos!


----------

